

Hacking Scrabble: Using a Python script to improve my game - zephod
http://blog.zephod.com/post/28118665268/hacking-scrabble-part-2

======
zephod
The discussion which followed part 1 of this article is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3347720>

(I incorporated some of the things we discussed into this follow-up).

